# Flatheads and invasive threat?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flatheads an invasive threat?*

http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/flatheads-an-invasive-threat


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its pretty rare that large predatory fish to have a detrimental effect on natives in the body of waters they invade. 

Its the invasive that eat from the bottom of the food chain like zebra mussels and carp (all carp are of Asian origin thus I hate the term "Asian carp") that harm the natives.

Now if we could convince Florida to release of a few of these in the Yellow river Id be a happy camper!

These are TRUE freshwater snapper. Not just called snapper like some people call porgies white snapper, they are a true Lutjanus sp. just like a red snapper. And they get HUGE. Imagine fighting a 40lb red snapper out of a log jam on the yellow river!!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow did not know that.Bet that was a good ole fight.Are they good to eat???


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/27/minnesota-legislators-consider-renaming-asian-carp/


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a good article Cathunter on flatheads. Everyone has their own opinion about fishery issues.....species, size, limits, etc. Once a non-native is established I think it's virtually impossible to eradicate them entirely. Personally, if I fished flatheads I would not release any that I caught, but that's just me because I like bream fishing and so do the flatheads. Mother Nature takes care of the established species in an eco-system, but once non-natives are introduced the natural balance is no longer there. There has to be an impact of some kind and even scientist can't often agree on what to do, if anything. This is only my opinion of course.
Keep the cat info coming. I find it very interesting and helpful.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Good article. Whats the best way to catch flatheads? Small bream on a circle hook? Deep water or shallow? Are they good to eat? And are they night feeders or can you catch them during the day?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> Good article. Whats the best way to catch flatheads? Small bream on a circle hook? Deep water or shallow? Are they good to eat? And are they night feeders or can you catch them during the day?


Thats a lot of info. We have just about everything you need right here to get started.
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/flatheads-for-beginners


----------

